# Random find



## rolexbene (19 May 2012)

Just found something totally random that I had to share. Just looked in my GF fish tank and found a dragon fly, this would not see to strange if I was liking in the county side near a pond/river but when living in central London and having all the windows blahblahblahblah at this time of year it seems quite strange. I guess it must of come in on some of the plants in a larval stage and hatched in the tank it still seems to be drying its wings. Not to sure what to do with it now, maybe put it outside????? Here are some photos I snapped.


IMG_4973 by rolex.bene, on Flickr


IMG_4971 by rolex.bene, on Flickr


----------



## sparkyweasel (19 May 2012)

Those thinner versions of dragonflies are damselflies. The translucent thing you can see under it is the empty skin it has emerged from. It probably arrived on plants as you suspect, either as a tiny larva (technically a nymph) or an egg.
Letting it outside seems the kindest thing to do for it, although if it is a non-native species that could be illegal. I wonder where your plants came from? Some are grown in the far east, some in Europe.


----------



## tekopikin (20 May 2012)

Interesting floating plants you have there, what are their names please?


----------



## darren636 (20 May 2012)

damsel, well done you. hope you let it out, but it is still cold for those creatures.


----------



## MisterB (29 May 2012)

great find,and pictures.

ive found one in my tank in larval form before but never seen one progress to this stage.


----------



## sjb123 (29 May 2012)

tekopikin said:
			
		

> Interesting floating plants you have there, what are their names please?



Salvinia Auriculata(Butterfly Fern) i think?

Cheers Steve


----------



## tekopikin (5 Jun 2012)

Steve, I'm a huge fan of floating aquarium plants.


----------



## Kristoph91 (5 Jun 2012)

Are they the floating plants I sent you Bene? 

Great shot by the way.


----------

